# Need extra people for overnight tuna fish to boonvang floater rig



## suncoast (Sep 21, 2014)

I need three people to come on overnight tuna trip to the floater rigs. We will leave out of matagorda saterday at 10am and return Sunday after noon on a 32foot regulator with twin yamaha 4 strokes. We are equipped with seatow, eperb, and spot for safety. I'm trying to train two new deckhands so just a fun trip. 400$ each person for fuel and bait any extra expenses will be covered by me.


----------



## Hollywood Ranch (Feb 22, 2013)

Have u seen the forcast for this weekend 4-6ft with occasionally 8ft 20knot winds doesn't sound like fun especially on a floater trip u will be out there all alone


----------

